# Breast Cancer In Spain



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello,

I am hoping that someone might be able to give me some advise.

We are moving to the Murcia area in November this year however, I am a little concerned about medical treatment.

Last year 2013 I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer. I have finished all my treatment and was given 1 year all clear.

I am on medication which I have to take daily for the next 5 years. I will also require annual mammograms for 5 years also.

From what I can understand, my McMillan nurse has told me that there is a lady who travels from Spain every year for her annual mammogram, so I know that is possible.

My question is, does anyone know if I will be able to get my medication on prescription in Spain.

I run my own business and will become a resident, pay NIE etc, etc.

Thanks,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You would need to pay autonomo to gain access to healthcare in Spain and become a resident. Apart from that, the treatment in Spain is as good, if not better than that in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Jo - Much appreciated.

So basically, I'd need to ensure I had enough medication to last me until I was fully registered for autonomo?

So much to do - We're still looking for a place to rent


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marthassos said:


> Thanks Jo - Much appreciated.
> 
> So basically, I'd need to ensure I had enough medication to last me until I was fully registered for autonomo?
> 
> So much to do - We're still looking for a place to rent


Indeed!! You should register for residency/NIE number within 90 days of arriving. And you have the added issue of becoming autonomo. Your best bet would be to get yourself a Gestoria who will help you sort the autonomo at least. That should keep you busy lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marthassos said:


> Thanks Jo - Much appreciated.
> 
> So basically, I'd need to ensure I had enough medication to last me until I was fully registered for autonomo?
> 
> So much to do - We're still looking for a place to rent


yes that's it - & you could ask your UK doctor for an EU prescription as well, just in case it takes longer than expected


registering as autónomo can be done very quickly though, & once that is done you can easily register pretty much immediately at the local health centre, so it shouldn't take too long at all


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh I never thought about an EU prescription - Great idea.

Which reminds me, I need to find an accountant too.

Thanks for your advise. I feel a little less stressed knowing that I can get my meds


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marthassos said:


> Oh I never thought about an EU prescription - Great idea.
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to find an accountant too.
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I feel a little less stressed knowing that I can get my meds


the EU prescriptions were introduced late last year - October I think

you're best getting a gestor - they can help with all your paperwork including the autónomo & so on

they aren't expensive, & a good one is worth their weight in gold


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> the EU prescriptions were introduced late last year - October I think
> 
> you're best getting a gestor - they can help with all your paperwork including the autónomo & so on
> 
> they aren't expensive, & a good one is worth their weight in gold


Great thanks Xabiachica. I've been looking into a good gestor :yo:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But... I don't know if I'm missing something, will you be working?
Autonoma = self employed = person who is working.

BTW, I know 2 people here who have had breast cancer (one Bilbao area one in Madrid) and both were given very good treatment


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, I understood Autonoma as being self-employed. I do work for myself and will be paying social security.

Regarding my hubby. He will not be working - Will he still need to pay social security as he will have private medical insurance.

Does having and NIE mean that you pay social security? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But... I don't know if I'm missing something, will you be working?
> Autonoma = self employed = person who is working.
> 
> BTW, I know 2 people here who have had breast cancer (one Bilbao area one in Madrid) and both were given very good treatment



yes, we're just talking about what to do about medication until she is set up


marthassos said:


> Yes, I understood Autonoma as being self-employed. I do work for myself and will be paying social security.
> 
> Regarding my hubby. He will not be working - Will he still need to pay social security as he will have private medical insurance.
> 
> Does having and NIE mean that you pay social security? Excuse my ignorance



your husband - since you are married - will be able to be registered as your dependent for healthcare 

having a NIE doesn't mean you pay social security - working with a contract or being registered as autónoma does


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah ok cool. I think I understand.

It doesn't matter about healthcare for my hubby (god that sounds awful) as he will be going private etc.

But my hubby can apply for an NIE for his own bank account?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marthassos said:


> Ah ok cool. I think I understand.
> 
> It doesn't matter about healthcare for my hubby (god that sounds awful) as he will be going private etc.
> 
> But my hubby can apply for an NIE for his own bank account?


of course he can - he can even get a NIE without ever coming to Spain!!

I'd still register him as your dependent for healthcare - everything is covered & it's very good - & won't cost you anything extra

there's no reason he can't have private as well


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you so much Xabiachica, you're advice is invaluable to me and very much appreciated.

We were due to come over last year but because of my diagnosis, we kinda held off until this year.

Wow, I didn't know we could apply for an NIE whilst still in the UK - Cool


----------

